# Alternative to good luck?



## jjraby

Do you guys say "good luck" to people, and if you do, how do you get around the whole superstition thing?

And if you don't, what are some alternatives you use?


----------



## TimV

"Hope it goes well"


----------



## he beholds

I probably still say good luck. I know luck isn't involved, but it conveys the idea of "I hope it goes well," which would not be that much harder to say!
I definitely still say "lucky." I don't at all mean the superstitious sense, but the "I have something I don't deserve" sense.


----------



## VictorBravo

"Bon Courage!"


----------



## he beholds

oh, i also say things like, "you're gonna rock it!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I often say "I'll pray for your success."


----------



## MLCOPE2

I use "prosperous providence!"


----------



## Tripel

I say good luck, and I'm OK with it.


----------



## fishingpipe

I say, "good luck" to folks at work and other places, and have corrected myself before them so much that my co-workers now jokingly say back, "There's no such thing as luck."


----------



## Jack K

I sometimes say "good luck." In our culture, that's a phrase expressing wishes for success, so sometimes it's just a kind thing to say. Tim's "hope it goes well" is a good alternative and I very often use that or something like it. I suppose it is preferrable to suggesting we put our hope in luck.

What I consciously avoid, in casual expressions, is anything suggesting God's blessing. This is because I don't like to take the topic of God or his blessings and providence lightly, as if they're appropriate for a throwaway phrase. If I do wish someone God's blessing, I want it to be in a situation where I've truly taken time to contemplate God's goodness and my desire for it to extend to that person. This is why, for a quick and casual expression, I will sometimes just say "good luck."


----------



## Skyler

I alternate between "good luck" and "have fun."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Good Fortune? That is what we really mean when we say good luck.


----------



## jambo

Either 'cheers' or 'all the best'


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

"wish you well" has become my preferred statement.


----------



## ChariotsofFire

YouTube - Chariots Of Fire - [5/12]

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




Tripel said:


> I say good luck, and I'm OK with it.



I don't understand. Why would you say good luck if you don't believe in luck?

wikipedia:
"Luck or fortuity is good or bad fortune in life caused by accident or chance"


----------



## moral necessity

"I hope it goes well."


----------



## ooguyx

I say "name it and claim it!"


----------



## nicnap

Godspeed or wish you well or all the best.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

"The Lord's will be done."


----------



## Douglas P.

I'll use Godspeed instead of good luck. Took a while to make the change, and people still raise an eyebrow. Ill also say "that was a blessing" instead of 'that was lucky' and say that was "providential" instead of something was random or pure luck.

My wife even refers to Lucky Charms as Godspeed Charms, it's great.


----------



## Skyler

Douglas Padgett said:


> My wife even refers to Lucky Charms as Godspeed Charms, it's great.



ROFL. That's almost a good enough reason to switch right there. =)


----------



## Zimon

In the popular German Bible translations you will actually find verses like 1. Moses 39,23 being translated like "..because the LORD was with him; and whatever he did, the LORD added luck to it". English Bibles read "prosper" instead of luck in this verse (just looked it up, because it seemed to me that luck was something you think is completely incompatible with the Bible and I was wondering how you would handle this verse). But I think it ends up in the same. As long as we do not believe that something happens by chance/without control/randomly/by some blind fate we can use the word "luck" if we mean something that has a positive effect on someone's live or that makes him/her feel better. If you read 1. Moses 39,23 and some other "luck"-verses in the right context you will see that luck stands indeed for success and is given by God.
I also think that the word "luck" appears in the OT Apocrypha more often but I would have to look up the verses again to say anything more detailed about this topic.


----------



## Michael

"May you find yourself to have the appearance of being autonomously successful in said endeavor with the assistance of various circumstantial accidents."


----------



## Beoga

I usually end up saying "Take luck! Care for it...Take care of the luck you may have."


----------



## puritanpilgrim

"I'm believein' with you."


----------



## Eohric

"Hope it/all goes well" sounds fairly neutral, though I am sure we would not want to say "God speed" or "Providential Blessings" to an ungodly endeavour. It would seem to be dependent on context as to what we choose to say to people instead of "good luck".


----------



## Andres

my roommate in college used to always say that luck was "poor man's pantheism". I have always remembered that and to this day that pops into my head whenever I hear anyone mention luck.


----------

